# Xmpcr



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

Had seen on TV and the Net about this product for PCs that can be used to get XM satellite radio programming. I have checked it out on the Web and it looks like something interesting and easy to operate but I am not for sure that I could get the signal with the equipment that XM uses.

I live in a trailer and it is hard to get reception by using a antenna inside the building so I wonder if I would have problems with the XM equipment.

If anyone has used this setup or has any info, I would appreciate your comments.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You need a south facing window for best reception, (remember its a satellite signal) but it will work in a lot of places you wouldn't think it would, like in the trunk of a car instead of on top. YMMV.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

XMPCR is by far the least expensive way to get XM Radio. For about 50 bucks you get a receiver, antenna, USB cable, audio cable and software to hook it up to a windows computer. I have mine connected to a laptop most of the time. I was able to activate it over the net for free and signed up for six months of service - so for about 110 bucks I have the service for six months.

As for signal strength, I was surprised that as soon as I hooked it up to my laptop and before I activated it, I was getting about 6 channels. I hadn't even postioned the antenna toward the satellite! Turns out that XM also operates many terrestrial repeaters and that was where I was getting my signal from. So even if you don't have a good line of sight to the XM bird, you may be able to get the signal from a land-based repeater.

The audio quality on XM is nothing sort of fabulous, and the channel selection is very nice.


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info. So far sounds like something I would be interested in having. I am still concerned about getting the satellite signal inside my trailer. I don't have many windows facing the southside where I get my Dish signal. Does anyone know if there is a way to mount a antenna outside and run the connection inside?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, there are several outdoor antennas you can get for XM. They will cost more than the XMPCR itself, and you may not need one. 

I couldn't find any info about XM repeaters in your area but if you know someone with XM, especially a boombox or XMPCR, you could have him/her come over and see what kind of signal strength you get inside the trailer.

You could also rotate the trailer!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All XM antennas are indoor/outdoor. I can't get a signal from anywhere in my bedroom, which faces south so I fished the antenna cable into the basement and out a small hole I drilled. My antenna is currently strapped to my clothes line pole with a bar tie about 7 feet from my window. If you don't mind doing a little drilling you can put the antenna almost anywhere you can think of. The XMFan store sells antenna add on cables allowing you to make the cable longer, they also sell amplified antennas, but those are pretty pricy.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/index.html


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for all the info. I am thinking of ordering the system and may try it to get the signal inside first before ordering the cable to run the antenna outside. If I don't get it to give me a strong signal, would I be able to return the equipment or would I be stuck with it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not sure but I imagine they would, I have never personally dealt with the XMFan store, but a lot of people have with great success. Ziggy, one of the admins at the XMFan messege board is the one who runs the store, you can contact him to maske sure, via email at [email protected] . Or if you wish phone and fax numbers are on XMFans about us page http://www.xmfan.com/about.php

Good Luck


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just read that Ziggy is on vacation, in that case you may want to contact Ryan instead at [email protected] .


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I highly HIGHLY recommend the pcr. I love mine and it has many advantages...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a south-facing bedroom window, but the XM antenna is looking through a wall beneath the window, receiving 3 (sometimes 4), bars on the Satellite signal strength screen. There are no trees in the way outside where the antenna "looks". It helps to get a compass and face the antenna directly south (line it up with the compass needle). It's amazing the sat signal can penetrate the wall (plaster and brick), and retain high signal strength. By the way, the fine tuning screen reads no bars on terrestrial, so this is truly the sat signal coming through.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

I just bought a "roady" today. I am shocked at the ease of setup and use--not to mention the size of the unit and the overall quality of the service!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've been using my xmpcr at work for about 7 months. I had no problems inside of an office building mainly because our city has a terrestrial repeater. I just pointed my antenna toward the downtown area and voila!


----------

